# Looking to buy travel trailer but have some ?'s



## razzingto

Hey all,

I am currently looking to get our family a travel trailer but had some questions regarding what travel trailer size/weight I should be looking for.

I have a 2008 Ford F-150 Super Crew with the 5.4L v8. Manufacturer rates its towing capabilities at 8200 pounds. 

In understanding that we will be attempting to camp not only locally, (located in Omaha Nebraska) but also making trips to the Rockies, I want to make sure I choose a travel trailer that my truck can pull comfortably in the mountains. 

I have pulled trailers a lot so I am experianced with that around here but nothing close to pulling in the mountains so I don't really know what size/weight of a travel trailer I should limit myself to. There are three of us (my wife, daughter, and I) that would typically be travelling.

So my question is, what would be a decent size/weight travel trailer that my truck could pull comfortably in the mountains? We are looking for a travel trailer and not a pop-up . And honestly, I am more concerned about the trailers weight for towing then brand at this point. 

Thoughts?

And thanks, the help is appreciated. 
Jim


----------



## l2l

If weight is an issue I would suggest looking at the Hybrids and or the Lite Weight Trailers...

When looking for a trailer always keep in mind you will want bigger no matter what you buy so find your smallest limit that you can live with and up it by one or two feet and you should be ok at least until you hit the next RV Show, lol

As for what your truck can safely handle try this link
Trailer Life Magazine: Follow the Road to Adventure

Good luck with your purchase and happy camping


----------



## razzingto

l2l said:


> If weight is an issue I would suggest looking at the Hybrids and or the Lite Weight Trailers...
> 
> When looking for a trailer always keep in mind you will want bigger no matter what you buy so find your smallest limit that you can live with and up it by one or two feet and you should be ok at least until you hit the next RV Show, lol
> 
> As for what your truck can safely handle try this link
> Trailer Life Magazine: Follow the Road to Adventure
> 
> Good luck with your purchase and happy camping


thank you very much for the feedback. I completely agree. I think no matter what I get I will want bigger. The only concern I have with weight is pulling it in the mountains. I see you have an 01 Yukon (probably the 5.3l v8) and a 27ft Shasta. Have you ever taken it into a mountainous region for camping? If so, any issues?


----------



## bobrussell

should be able to find some 25 to 30 ft ultra lites around 5000#, dry weight. that's what i'd shoot for if i wanted to be able to go most anywhere. that way even loaded you'd still be well under your max. might want to look at a transmission cooler if you haven't already.:thumbup1:


----------



## jackw

I have a 27 foot travel trailer with a 4400 lb dry weight. I had a dodge 1500 with a v8 and could bearly get up to 55 mph let alone up a mountain. Now I have a F 250 diesel. That being said, the wife has an expedition with a 5.4 v8 and it pulls quite well.

Two things come to mind if you are going to the rockies. Like the Previous Poster said, you need the towing package with transmission cooler. Having the power to get up is one thing, but you will need the transmission (good brakes too but NOT so much), to get down. You will spend a good bit of time in lower gears getting down especially if you go up around the estes park area.

Also, you want good electric trailer brakes and a weight distributor hitch, unless you plan on getting a 5th wheel. Still need good brakes with adjustable electric brake controller module.

I believe if you stay in the 5000 lb range, and you keep the extra add on weight to a minimum, you will do just fine.

FYI, just spent last vacation in Rockies and Grand Tetons. Very beautiful.

Jack


----------



## razzingto

Thanks guys - great feedback. 

I do plan on getting a transmission cooler even before I buy the trailer. A weight distributor hitch will be a must with the travelling that I plan on doing on I80 here in Nebraska. 

Here is are a couple I am looking at. 

Keystone Passport | Floorplans

Keystone Bullet | Floorplans

Have either of you had experiance with Keystone Travel Trailers?


----------



## garmp

What a super good thread. I, also will be in the market for a trailer. However slightly different. I have never pulled anything before and am not fond of the idea. We have a full size van with a large V-8 and at most an 18' is all I'm willing to try. Would like to go smaller, but require a full size permanent bed, shower etc is the lowest on our current list. A slide would give extra room, but can it create too many problems?

We currently camp out of our full size van, with a bed and drawer unit in it. But getting older and harder to crawl in and out of the thing.

Open to any and all ideas/suggestions.


Doubt if we'll make the mountains, but ya never know!!!


----------



## happiestcamper

razzingto said:


> Here is are a couple I am looking at.
> 
> Keystone Passport | Floorplans
> 
> Keystone Bullet | Floorplans
> 
> Have either of you had experience with Keystone Travel Trailers?


Just looking at those floorplans, the Passport has a lot more room with it's layout.

You need to be careful on the weight - Keystone is one of the brands where the weight given does NOT include any options - so if a microwave or A/C is an option it adds to the weight.

I had a Keystone Hybrid - it was great, had some problems, but overall a good experience. They are kind of weird people if you ever call or email them, though. I had another Keystone owner agree with me on that.


----------



## andyj1006

hey yall,
I just bought a 94 fleetwood prowler. I noticed you all talking alot about weight. my title says it weighs 3000lbs but i'm skeptical it's a 27 footer. does this seem reasonable or not.


----------



## happiestcamper

No - that is too low.


----------



## bobrussell

*nada*

just found this, might help with weights:
RV 1994 PROWLER M-27X prices, specs and options at NADAguides.com


----------



## l2l

razzingto said:


> I see you have an 01 Yukon (probably the 5.3l v8) and a 27ft Shasta. Have you ever taken it into a mountainous region for camping? If so, any issues?


Sorry for the delay I have been super busy..

I have not had the trailer in the Mountains as I am a flatlander from Ontario but I have hit some pretty big hills and when I do I sure can feel that trailer behind me...


----------



## pickfam4

I have towed a 4400 pound hybrid through the mountains in Colorado and Wyoming which is about half of what it is rated for. The transmission will have some rough times on some of the bigger mountains, but make sure you have a tranny cooler and new fluids, plus a fresh fuel filter. If you tow up to the max rating of the vehicle , you will be going through some transmissions. 

I have since purchased a diesel and a fifth wheel, and the diesel is the way to go.


----------



## william

*What kind of truck to buy?*

My wife and I are preparing to purchase a truck and camper; not sure if a Ford F-350 or a Dodge 3500 (Diesel) would be enough to tow a Sabre fifth wheel with a GVWR of around 11,800 or so. I've heard there are different gear ratio's and some are better for towing, etc. Also not sure if we should go with the tag along. Want to make sure I don't put too much of a strain on the vehicle, yet stay reasonable (ha) on the fuel mileage.
Would like to hear from someone who has some experience with towing. Sure hate to find out the hard way. We would travel in the Blue Ridge Mountains some (not the Rockies) - although I know they are beautiful! - Thanks, W


----------



## bobrussell

i'm pulling around 10k with my dodge 2500, from my experience, you won't have any trouble pulling 11000# with a 1 ton truck (3/4 ton might do it, depend on hitch weight).

as long as you think 8 to 12 mpg is reasonable, you won't be disapointed. mine is in that range depending on how and where i drive. without the camper i can get around 20 if i try.


----------



## jackw

I have an '02 F-250 w/ 7.3 liter diesel rated at 19,200 lbs towing capacity. Have never had trouble towing anything. I tow my travel trailer or my John Deere. I have towed the travel trailer in the Ozarks and southern Rockies. Whatever you buy, just make sure you get the towing package. Like the PP stated, 10 mph is pretty good mileage with these dogs.

Happy camping.

J


----------

